# Downhill Strecke



## Hill-Climber (7. September 2011)

Hallo, gibt es vielleicht irgendwo in der Gegend zwischen dem Nürburgring 

und Koblenz eine Downhillstrecke?

Bin neu nach hier gezogen und leider gibt es ja auch keinen Park in der 

nähe.


Grüße


----------



## !Ghostrider! (7. September 2011)

Ja in Boppard gibt es eine.
http://www.bikeparkmap.com/view/296/deutschland/bikepark-boppard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hill-Climber (7. September 2011)

Super, danke!
Das ist ja schonmal garnicht so schlecht!

Gibt es denn vielleicht auch ein paar kleinere inofficielle Strecken näher am Nürburgring?


----------



## Rines (7. September 2011)

Ne mini Strecke ist in Ettringen bei mayen.. Aber absolut mini... 100hm und vll 300-400m strecke..


----------

